# I want my old GOOGLE TOOLBAR back



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

GOOGLE keeps upgrading my toolbar to the "new and improved" ..........but, I liked my old toolbar. I can get it back by doing system restore, but the next day Google changes it again. The reason I liked my old toolbar is for the "history" feature that just opened up with one click. With the new toolbar to get the history you have to click the arrow, then click "view history"


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

hotskates said:


> GOOGLE keeps upgrading my toolbar to the "new and improved" ..........but, I liked my old toolbar. I can get it back by doing system restore, but the next day Google changes it again. The reason I liked my old toolbar is for the "history" feature that just opened up with one click. With the new toolbar to get the history you have to click the arrow, then click "view history"


Hello hotskates . Not to worry , you can easily get your old version toolbar back--and I agree, the new one is inferior in more than one way.
First -- go to add-remove and uninstall the new version {4.0}.
Next go and download version 3.0.131.0 --- thats a good one.
Next and this is important -- go to my computer and click your drive >>> go to program files>>> find and open the Google folder. The version 3.0.131.0 should be there --- delete any other version --*and a file or folder named notify or notifier. *
The only thing that should be there is version 3.0 --nothing else
If you don't do this --it will continually update to 4.0 .
Pretty simple and works for me . 
Here is the link to what I think is the best version of the search bar ---probably the version you had.
Google Toolbar 3.0.131.0 (IE
Google tool bar --the good one.
http://www.filehippo.com/download_google_toolbar/?936

The link will open for the correct version-- Just click "download this version" on the right side of page.
Hope this helps you  >f


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

I prefer to disable everything in Google "Options" except pop-up blocker . You may want to consider that unless you have a need for one of them.
For the benefit of others --I have had another problem with the new 4.0 version --see below. And don't forget to remove *Googles ability to update. * >f
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Downloaded the new Google toolbar/popup blocker on one of my machines{XP}, the newest version 4.0, and had some problems.
When in the Security thread , the security tools page , any link listed caused popup blocker to block. In other words , when I clicked on a item , for example " Anti-Spyware at Majorgeeks"- google would block it ---show it as a blocked popup , and page would not display. I had to click on the blocker to allow popups there. Kind of defeats the purpose, not mention being a pain in rear.
It didnt prevent any "real" links --url's from loading or cause any other browser problems.
I then uninstalled it , and reinstalled the version that has worked so well for me--no problem and in fact --is easier to use, and works fine as always.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Fidelista said:


> And don't forget to remove *Googles ability to update. *
> 
> .


 OK, I deleted 4.0 and downloaded and installed 3.0 from filehippo. Now, how do I disable the automatic updates? By the way,Thanks for explaining all of that to me in such detail, Fidelista.......especially for the advice on how to stop the update from happening again and again :up:


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Next and this is important -- go to my computer and click your drive >>> go to program files>>> find and open the Google folder. The version 3.0.131.0 should be there --- delete any other version --*and a file or folder named notify or notifier.* 
The only thing that should be there is version 3.0 --nothing else
If you don't do this --it will continually update to 4.0 .
>f


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Fidelista said:


> Next and this is important -- go to my computer and click your drive >>> go to program files>>> find and open the Google folder. The version 3.0.131.0 should be there --- delete any other version --*and a file or folder named notify or notifier.*
> The only thing that should be there is version 3.0 --nothing else
> If you don't do this --it will continually update to 4.0 .
> >f


OK thanks........I did read that before in your post but it didn't register exactly(because of the_ notifier _portion)......I did that and now hopefully all will be ok THanks again.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

I have done this on three PC's and it works fine. I also suggest disabling everything but the pop-up blocker in options.
I am supprised that more people are not disappointed with the new version ???.
You are right ---its not as user convienent either. 3.0 does in fact allow simpler deleting of history.
Nobody was complaining when I had a problem with it, so I posted the link for the best version in "tips " forum. A little later - google updated me again !.
I then uninstalled --and reinstalled the version I wanted --and went to "programs " ---opened the google folder and deleted everything {one folder inside besides version 3.0} but version 3.0 .
Works fine now. The google folder should have only one item in it --version 3.0.
I really like my google toolbar , and was very unhappy with new version --and auto-update.
 >f


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

My google toolbar just updated itself --in spite of all efforts.  
Maybe someone knows how to prevent this --or I will not use it.:down: 
I don't believe they should be changing my system without my permission.:down: 
I have no answer to this problem===thought I did  
Hope someone does!. >f


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Working with another machine --mine seems to be ok. 
I would appreciate any input so I know for fact --that this problem is corrected.
Trying to delete notify and recieving a no access message on this machine 
 >f


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

If that happens to me Fidelista.........I'm going to check out Yahoo and MSN's toolbars. I'm sure they are all similar and maybe they have nice features too that I might even like better than Google


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised if GOOGLE, with all their resources, has figured out how to update no matter what.


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

Do you, by any chance, have google updater (from google pack) installed? If yes, untick automatic installaltion of updates under preferences. Even then, google toolbar may update automatically. From their help pages:

Why does the Google Toolbar update itself?

The Google Toolbar is designed to automatically update when stability fixes and security updates are available. This auto-update mechanism has always been used by Google to distribute new versions of the Toolbar and is outlined in our Toolbar Privacy Policy:

"The Google Toolbar contacts our servers periodically to obtain automatic updates to the latest version, or as part of the uninstall process."

The Privacy Policy can be found at http://www.google.com/support/toolbar/?quick=privacy


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

js73 said:


> Do you, by any chance, have google updater (from google pack) installed? If yes, untick automatic installaltion of updates under preferences.


 Where would I look to see if I have the google updater?


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

Normally, in start/all programs.


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

i am sorry that i don't have the link right now, but i will post back here soon with it...
i have spent three days(whole days/all day) reading post after post , and thread after thread in other forums to try to find an anwer for this, but can't find one that works anywhere. many people thought that they had figured out a way to beat the auto-updating feature (like fidelista) only to have it upgrade again. uninstalling and then reinstalling only seems to be a temporary fix. i have read and tried nearly EVERYTHING under the sun and nothing has worked long term. i think at the end of the day, it may be time to think about another toolbar.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

pfunk.....Google has updated my toolbar so many times now and I have deleted it and reinstalled the old one. I'm sick of trying to figure out how to get the updater from doing its job...........So, I finally just gave in and went with the new updated Google toolbar. I have gotten used to it rather fast and am happy. The thing that annoys me the most is the "G"with the square around it, In the box inside the area where you type your search query. And I liked the old "images" icon better than the new one. Otherwise its pretty much the same.


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi hotskates. I'm with you and Fidelsta.. I don't like stuff updating without asking me. I probably won't give in to using GTB 4.0. I'm going to probably look for a "google toolbar lite" version or something to that effect. Anyway I signed up on this forum after see you 2 guys positively try to form a solution together. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

There are a lot of people PO'ed by these auto updates and complaining. Its ethical , but unwanted and unneeded.
I fooled with it several times and each time thought I had it stopped with my preferred 3.0 version working. Several days later , after thinking I was successful , update again  .
The problem is not just notiefier folder. 
If you alter it , or shut it off in msconfig -- it will still update.
They hid the means to shut off upgrades, at least from me.
There is a lot of talk on Google forums about this subject , inc supposed fixes.
Try them at own risk as they are debated.
If anybody has a proven fix {that lasts more than a few days  } --post it.
There is absolutley no reason for other versions to be made availble if we can't use them for more than a few days.. I like Google and this is very disappointing . >f
http://groups.google.com/group/IETo...e7abe54dba/70ad8c81edb327cf?#70ad8c81edb327cf


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

Yo Fidelista, I so far am ok after unistalling 4, then going offline and deleting all registry entries refering to the autonotify.exe file. I also installed GTB 3.0 and closed and restarted IE before it had a chance to visit googles site after the install. I noticed right after you install the older version and it zips you off to Google.com, there seems to be a moment of network activity and some additional files are downloaded back to your PC. Like the googletoobar2.dll and the autonotify junk.

So far after doing that it has not updated back to 4... if it DOES tho, I'm going to try the solution here:

http://forum.sysinternals.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=7242&PN=2

In "Plop's" post.

Like you Fidelista, I enjoy the google toolbar for only the features I use it for and don't want the added junk in 4 forced upon me. Google has become less about convenience and more about building their enterprise further. Luckily there are some guys who won't let stuff like this slide.


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey Fidelista, I found this in the link you posted:

*SORRY -- SORRY -- SORRY 
It's been so long since I had to do this, that I forgot that some 
(most) people will have to do it differently (although the original 
instructions don't hurt anything).

Before you do this, save a copy of these instructions on your PC, 
because you'll be offline while you do this.

1. First, you need to have *downloaded* a copy of the installer for 
the version you want. 
If the version you want is already installed, and you just want to 
prevent future involuntary updates, then skip to Step #5, and omit Step 
#6. 
2. Then go to Control Panel ==> Add/Remove Programs, click on the 
entry for Google Toolbar, then choose Change/Remove. 
3. Then open your Program Files folder in Explorer, look in the Google 
folder, and find anything named Toolbar. 
4. For any Toolbar file or folder, right-click, select Properties, 
then UN-check "Read-Only", then click OK, then delete it. 
5. Close any open IE windows. To be even safer about preventing 
Google from changing things while you're following these instructions, 
disconnect your network connection. The easiest way is to just unplug 
your Ethernet cable. Or, you can go to Control Panel ==> Network 
Connections, right-click on your connection, and select Disable. 
6. Install the Toolbar version you want. 
7. Go to Program Files folder in Explorer, right-click on the Google 
*folder*, and select Properties. Click on the Security tab. There are 
two columns which say Allow and Deny. 
8. On the line which says Write, check the Deny box. 
9. UN-check the box at the bottom which says Allow Inheritable 
Permissions. You'll be prompted with a dialog which says Copy, Remove, 
or Cancel. Click on Remove. 
10. On the line for "Read & Execute", check Allow. Then click on OK.

You're done with blocking updates. Now re-enable your ethernet 
connection, and start IE. In the toolbar, click on Google ==> Help ==> 
About, to display the current version.

To confirm that updates are blocked: 
in IE, go to http://toolbar.google.com, and wait a minute. 
Then start a second IE session -- *not* by selecting File ==> New 
Window, but by opening the IE icon on your desktop. You can then 
confirm that the new IE window is still using the Toolbar version you 
want.
*

Did you try that by any chance? Did it work? It's another option if my simple reg deleting and file renaming doesn't work.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

No , havent tried it yet , but probably will.
The reason I posted was to see if that fix may have worked for others.
Its not that new version is hard to live with, its just that I didn't choose a new one.
I like my old 3.0 and would prefer choice to upgrade , or not.
If it works , post it , and on Google forums also, we are not alone in wanting a simple proven fix. >f


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

I am having trouble getting rid of the new version. I have deleted the notifier file and went to add/delete in windows to delete the toolbar. Downloaded the "good ver" and installed. There are two files in the folder: googletoolbar1.dll and googletoolbar2.dll. 1 is 1164Kb, 2 is 2060kb. Google still renews itself to the new version. Am I doing something wrong? There is also another folder within the google folder called getsmile(getsmile.dll) Don't know if that's meaningful.


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

If you do a mouse over, I'm pretty sure the googletoolbar2.dll corresponds to the new version 4. Get rid of it. So far with the stuff I've done it hasn't come back but I'm still not convinced until more time passes.

GTB 4 bothers me for 2 reasons. 1, like Fidelista said, I never asked for it. 2 in the drop down search options field there are uneditable extras (garbage) that I don't really want there. 3 just happens to be more to the point for my needs.

sidbub, I don't have a getsmile.dll. I deleted the gtb2.dll but left the gtb1.dll. In the notify folder I left everything but I renamed the EXE suffix ont he notify.exe to something like notify.exeSTOP. Then a deleted all GoogleToolbarNotifier references in the registry. So far so good.


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

Hey Guys,
I hate to sound like the pessimistic one in the bunch, but I have tried ALL of those "fixes" that are listed and most of the ones listed in the google forums as well... all to no avail... just to think that I had it beat, only to find that it would auto-update itself again later. sometimes RIGHT AWAY, other times , after a few hours, and a couple of times, AFTER A FEW DAYS...just as I thought I had won. In some instances, on my laptop, when I changed the names of the files, or deleted them alltogether, the toolbar was no longer there (communication issues???) Anyway, the bottom line is this...I have tried just about EVERYTHING out there and am pretty sure that I am going to uninstall the GTB and find another one. UNLESS SOMEONE COMES UP WITH A GARAUNTEED FIX. I am not a big fan of the windows live toolbar and don't see the use of having the yahoo toolbar, as yahoo is my homepage. Good luck to all. I will check back frequently to see if anyone has found a solution. In the meantime, can anyone suggest another toolbar ... with the same simplicity as google's previous version?


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

i think we might have a winner...

http://www.advancedsearchbar.com/


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

I tried JamesJza's method. So far so good. Will see what happens in a few days. Also, I deleted "googletoolbarnotifier" in the registry. 

sidbub


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah I'm still putting along sidbub, still hasn't gone version 4 on me... As an added measure I tried to make the folder C:\Program Files\Google a READ ONLY folder. For some reason the attribute does not seem to stick. Anyone have an idea why XP does not appear to leave a check for me when I want a folder to be a read only folder?

Also sidbub I went into (in IE) Tools/Internet Options/Programs/Manage Addons and I DISABLED Google Toolbar Helper (Browser Helper Object only). I left the other two. Still seems to work fine.

Well I'm gonna google Read Only / Archive attributes because I'm a dope hehe. See ya fellas.


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

I am unable to make my google folder a read only either. I am also running W2K so I cannot find the BHO's in IE tools......


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

JamesJza, made a copy of the BHO I found in spybot BHO's. As you can see, it is a read only.

AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} (Google Toolbar Helper)
BHO name: 
CLSID name: Google Toolbar Helper
description: Google toolbar
classification: Open for discussion
known filename: googletoolbar.dll
googletoolbar*.dll
(* = number)
googletoolbar_en_*.**-big.dll
Googletoolbar_en_*.*.**-deleon.dll
info link: http://toolbar.google.com/
info source: TonyKlein
Path: c:\program files\google\
Long name: GoogleToolbar1.dll
Short name: GOOGLE~1.DLL
Date (created): 10/19/2006 7:13:12 AM
Date (last access): 10/19/2006 12:43:44 PM
Date (last write): 10/19/2006 7:13:12 AM
Filesize: 1191424
Attributes: readonly archive 
MD5: 677C42CD9FE9C13B4B7B601A2E4065B0
CRC32: 58231F90
Version: 3.0.131.0


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah the reason I was trying to make the Program Files\Google folder read only was so Google wouldn't upload more of it's junk to my PC there. Also by disabling the component of googletoolbar1.dll int he settings for IE, I'm hoping it will be harder for google to detect that I'm using the outdated toolbar.

I tried some command prompt settings for forcing READ ONLY attributes to folders but they did not work... Also I do not have a security tab for folders like most XP users do. I run a lean PC and probably disabled the feature. I may look into bringing it back if it's not to invasive and it keeps stuff like GTB4 at bay.

EDIT: sidbub, you telling me that that file came up as part of a spy check on your PC? That's sad. I don't like it when companies like Google or evil Sony abuse public trust.


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

It didn't come up as a spy check. I opened spybot and searched for any BHO's looking for the google BHO info as I was unable to find it in the IE/tools/programs. That's where I found it. Just FYI. I also X-ed out in my zone alarm the google toolbar if you are familiar with zone alarm under program controls. Google still works ok. In addition, I am using McAfee site advisor. Maybe it's just a Win2K thing.


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

i also denied google toolbar notifier access via zoneAlarm, but it only lasted a few days.

I was told that google has integrated the toolbar notifier with IE, so it doesn't matter if you deny it access via ZA.

did anyone notice that the new google toolbar also ADDS item menus to your right click options...I HATE WHEN PROGRAMS DO THAT...LET ALONE A TOOLBAR!!!


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

pfunk, my new "old" google is still working ok. There have been no changes as yet. Before I reinstalled the old one, I did disconnect from the internet and did not reconnect until it was all installed and the necessary right click adjustments were made. so, so far-so good.


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

sidbub, I'm glad things are still working for you. Somehow the GTB 4 bug bit me again. I don't give up tho. each time it happens I'll try something new. This time I renamed the gtb2.dll file gtb1.dll and so far so good. If google manages to get 4 working again, I'll take another countermeasure. If it turns out I can't use version 3 in the long run, it's away with the GTB for good. I like it's highlight marker, blocker, and the ability to search pages for words in your search field. 4 adds bloat and force feeds you some stuff that you can't turn off.

Anyway my gtb2.dll is really the old DLL file gtb1.dll. I also copied notepad.exe and renamed it GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe to see if GTB would try to overwrite it. When GTB went to version 4 the notifier wasn't touched, so that didn't work. So far the DLL rename is working, but only time will tell. I'm amazed at the length google will go to have their way...

Sorry I rambled, just trying to provide as much info as possible for the team.


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

Good luck JamesJza. I hope your efforts are successful. Maybe it's just my older OS w/win2k. I don't know. If you ever find a good search tool, let us know in case in case we get bit by the "4" bug again. Good Idea about changing the name of the dll file though.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks to Google's annoying persistence.........I don't think this thread will ever be marked as "solved":down:


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

how come yours changes but mine never did. i still have the old one.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

lexmarks567 said:


> how come yours changes but mine never did. i still have the old one.


 Hmmmm I wonder........maybe your just lucky The frustrating thing is that I had everything deleted relating to the new toolbar and like 2 weeks later the new one just appeared. Its like Google is continuously scanning my computer to see if I have the new toolbar.

Like I said earlier though.......I just gave in and am keeping the new toolbar........I kinda like it now..........I'm surprised, but I do


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

as a casual observer of this thread , i can't help but say to myself "i tried that, and it worked for a little while, but then google caught up with me" everytime i see a new idea as to how to beat the google toolbar. i've tried ALL OF THOSE, AND THEN SOME, and without fail, everytime google was able to change my settings and update their toolbar. even when i tried what jamesjza did and changed the .dll names, they held for a little while, but inevitably changed again. like i said, sometimes it would happen RIGHT AWAY , sometimes it would happen SEVERAL HOURS or DAYS later... while still other times it would happen WEEKS later - but it always happened despite every effort. sometimes, after a clean install, when i changed file names or messed with the settings too much, the toolbar wouldn't even be there... it's like it couldn't "find itself". i can offer no explanation as to why some things work for some people and not for others, or why it would be different for different operating systems. anyway, i wish you all the best of luck with all of your efforts and will continually check back to say if anyone has found a time tested "cure" for this problem. in the meantime, i have enjoyed using the "advancedsearchtoolbar" . it has many usefull features and controlable options. you can search from 100 different sources (if you so choose). one last rant about the google toolbar... i know it has nothing to do with functionality and it is just an opinion on user interface... BUT I HATE THAT STUPID "SETTINGS" BUTTON ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE TOOLBAR. hopefully google will go back to giving users the option to keep their old toolbar without forcing us to upgrade, but that doesn't look like it's gonna happen.


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

Damn I posted a response and it got lost into the internet void somehow. In Folder options, DISABLE SIMPLE FILING SHARING (view tab), then try this guys security idea for the google folder:

*SORRY -- SORRY -- SORRY
It's been so long since I had to do this, that I forgot that some
(most) people will have to do it differently (although the original
instructions don't hurt anything).

Before you do this, save a copy of these instructions on your PC,
because you'll be offline while you do this.

1. First, you need to have *downloaded* a copy of the installer for
the version you want.
If the version you want is already installed, and you just want to
prevent future involuntary updates, then skip to Step #5, and omit Step
#6.
2. Then go to Control Panel ==> Add/Remove Programs, click on the
entry for Google Toolbar, then choose Change/Remove.
3. Then open your Program Files folder in Explorer, look in the Google
folder, and find anything named Toolbar.
4. For any Toolbar file or folder, right-click, select Properties,
then UN-check "Read-Only", then click OK, then delete it.
5. Close any open IE windows. To be even safer about preventing
Google from changing things while you're following these instructions,
disconnect your network connection. The easiest way is to just unplug
your Ethernet cable. Or, you can go to Control Panel ==> Network
Connections, right-click on your connection, and select Disable.
6. Install the Toolbar version you want.
7. Go to Program Files folder in Explorer, right-click on the Google
*folder*, and select Properties. Click on the Security tab. There are
two columns which say Allow and Deny.
8. On the line which says Write, check the Deny box.
9. UN-check the box at the bottom which says Allow Inheritable
Permissions. You'll be prompted with a dialog which says Copy, Remove,
or Cancel. Click on Remove.
10. On the line for "Read & Execute", check Allow. Then click on OK.

You're done with blocking updates. Now re-enable your ethernet
connection, and start IE. In the toolbar, click on Google ==> Help ==>
About, to display the current version.

To confirm that updates are blocked:
in IE, go to http://toolbar.google.com, and wait a minute.
Then start a second IE session -- *not* by selecting File ==> New
Window, but by opening the IE icon on your desktop. You can then
confirm that the new IE window is still using the Toolbar version you
want.*


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Im wondering If I even have a google toolbar. that could be why mine has never changed. im including a screen shot.


----------



## pfunk_40 (May 30, 2003)

lexmark... Yours never chaged because you don't even have a google toolbar... you don't have a toolbar at all.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have it I found out just have it turned off.It just updated so I turned it off again> I don't use it. I use the search button that came with the internet provider


----------



## caleula (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, I tried everything suggested, but with no luck.

Now running Copernic Meta Toolbar with Google as an added search engine and history turned off.

Haven't worked out what the two RH grey blobs that turn to arrows when a search is typed in are though. Can anybody tell me what they are or how to remove them please?

Otherwise, Google seems to be working as I want it to.


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

Write protecting the google folder has worked for me. The bad taste for google is in my mouth tho, so I'll check out that Copernic Toolbar sometime maybe. Thanks for input Cal.


----------



## caleula (Oct 31, 2006)

JamesJza said:


> Write protecting the google folder has worked for me.


I'm running XP Pro and couldn't find any Deny tab and Write protecting didn't work for me.

Thank goodness I'm considering throwing out XP Pro for SUSE Linux 10.1 with xgl. What OS are you running?


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

caleula said:


> I'm running XP Pro and couldn't find any Deny tab and Write protecting didn't work for me.
> 
> Thank goodness I'm considering throwing out XP Pro for SUSE Linux 10.1 with xgl. What OS are you running?


I'm also running WinXP Pro. When you say DENY tab, do you mean the security tab? You have to turn off simple file sharing for that tab to appear.


----------



## caleula (Oct 31, 2006)

Quoting from your 26/10/2006 post:

"7. Go to Program Files folder in Explorer, right-click on the Google
*folder*, and select Properties. Click on the Security tab. There are
two columns which say Allow and Deny.
8. On the line which says Write, check the Deny box."

I only have specific folders on drives, other than C:, shared.

The tab I am referring to is the Properties Tab with Read-only and Hidden options.


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

Each folder has a properties area with various tabs, other than that I'm really at a loss. I have no idea what you're talking about.

For everyone else tho, give it a try it works still.


----------



## KiwiInsanity (Nov 6, 2006)

I read this thread a few times while I was looking for answers to stop the autoupdate, and have found that the host file method seems to (mostly) work well and is very easy and quick to do... here are my directions do do it... hope you find them usefull 

-----------------------

Stop google toolbar autoupdate using HOSTS FILE (KiwiInsanity)

Download and save to your computer v3 if you have allready been generously updated to v4 without you permission OR knowledge, and you no longer have the installer for your previous PREFERED version
http://toolbar.google.com/download?hl=en

Next, Uninstall your current (updated) toolbar using the google toolbar ->help -> uninstall 
MAKE SURE TO DO THIS BEFORE CONTINUING
(if you have the time and can be bothered, tell them on the form how much their "non-disableable" autoupdate SUCKS!)

The host file is normaly found in these locations...
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC\hosts [ XP ]
C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC\hosts [2000]
C:\WINDOWS\hosts [98 and Me]

Open it with your text editor (notepad etc) and there will be a list with at least one entry for
127.0.0.1 localhost
Add this line underneath ...
127.0.0.1 toolbar.google.com

Save the file and (hopefully) no more updates until YOU decide you want it - not Google!
If and when you do, simply delete the toolbar.google.com line again
(you will not be able to visit toolbar.google.com at all while this is active...but thats the whole point isn't it?)
to test - try visiting there, and you should just get a "page can't be displayed"
Now install the v3 version - at the completion of the install, you will get a "page can't be displayed" - dont worry, that is what now should be happening 
This will not prevent google searches, groups, mail etc etc from working - only their toolbar installer/updater page
Hope it works OK for you - it's been a quite a while now and my familiar v3 is still there for me... previously it would update itself within hours (and a lot of times very quickly indeed) - so I am optomistic this IS a fix that will work permenantly

NOTE!! >> http://toolbar.google.com/ is NOT the same as http://www.toolbar.google.com/
the www link is redirected to google.com search, so will be still visitable also! - dont get confused by that !! 
------------------


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks KiwiInsanity, I will keep your method for future use. The method I used is still working and it's been over three weeks now. Doesn't seem to be an issue anymore. Your metrhod seems very logical and thanks for your posting.

sidbub


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

sidbub said:


> Thanks KiwiInsanity, I will keep your method for future use. The method I used is still working and it's been over three weeks now. Doesn't seem to be an issue anymore. Your metrhod seems very logical and thanks for your posting.
> 
> sidbub


I'm with sidbub, thanks for the post Kiwi. sibdub, what method did you use? I write protected the folder using security settings and it worked.


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

JamesJza, actually, I used your method on post# 20. And of course I disconnected from the internet during the couse of those adjustments. So, so far so good. Whether this would work on an XP box, not sure but I liked KiwiInsanity's idea which I have saved in my get rid of new google folder.


----------



## JamesJza (Oct 18, 2006)

Hehe I have a file with notes dedicated to GTB4's destruction as well... great minds think alike.


----------



## CodyBennett (Jul 4, 2007)

I want my old google toolbar 3.0 back. Everytime I download it, google updates it with 4.0 so i can't keep it. I don't know much about computers. Can you explain to me in beginners language what I can do to reinstate my 3.0 and refuse to let Google update me?


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

CodyBennett, try JamesJza's method. It worked for me. As follows:

Before you do this, save a copy of these instructions on your PC, 
because you'll be offline while you do this.

1. First, you need to have *downloaded* a copy of the installer for 
the version you want. 
If the version you want is already installed, and you just want to 
prevent future involuntary updates, then skip to Step #5, and omit Step 
#6. 
2. Then go to Control Panel ==> Add/Remove Programs, click on the 
entry for Google Toolbar, then choose Change/Remove. 
3. Then open your Program Files folder in Explorer, look in the Google 
folder, and find anything named Toolbar. 
4. For any Toolbar file or folder, right-click, select Properties, 
then UN-check "Read-Only", then click OK, then delete it. 
5. Close any open IE windows. To be even safer about preventing 
Google from changing things while you're following these instructions, 
disconnect your network connection. The easiest way is to just unplug 
your Ethernet cable. Or, you can go to Control Panel ==> Network 
Connections, right-click on your connection, and select Disable. 
6. Install the Toolbar version you want. 
7. Go to Program Files folder in Explorer, right-click on the Google 
*folder*, and select Properties. Click on the Security tab. There are 
two columns which say Allow and Deny. 
8. On the line which says Write, check the Deny box. 
9. UN-check the box at the bottom which says Allow Inheritable 
Permissions. You'll be prompted with a dialog which says Copy, Remove, 
or Cancel. Click on Remove. 
10. On the line for "Read & Execute", check Allow. Then click on OK.

You're done with blocking updates. Now re-enable your ethernet 
connection, and start IE. In the toolbar, click on Google ==> Help ==> 
About, to display the current version.

To confirm that updates are blocked: 
in IE, go to http://toolbar.google.com, and wait a minute. 
Then start a second IE session -- *not* by selecting File ==> New 
Window, but by opening the IE icon on your desktop. You can then 
confirm that the new IE window is still using the Toolbar version you 
want.


----------

